# More Quetico Smallmouth



## QueticoMike

Just got back from Quetico on Tuesday, here are pics of my biggest pike and smallmouth. The pike was 41 inches and the smallmouth was 21 inches. The pike was caught on a Zulu and the smallmouth on a magnum torpedo.

My back held up well, spent a lot of time in a canoe and car seat. I am not 100 percent but I feel a lot better than I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## GatorB

Awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## steve113535

Those both look like great fish!


----------



## imalt

It seems like once you catch fish like that it would ruin fishing down here. I would still love to make my way up there someday.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast

w0w! thanks for sharing.


----------



## BassAddict83

That is awesome! Both of those would be dream fish for me! Congrats!


----------



## KaGee

> Just got back from Quetico on Tuesday, here are pics of my biggest pike and smallmouth.


That statement to me sounds like a fishing report. I didn't move it, but I understand why it was. It wasn't related to "SW" reports, or any other Fishing Reports forum except "Out of State".


----------



## QueticoMike

KaGee said:


> That statement to me sounds like a fishing report. I didn't move it, but I understand why it was. It wasn't related to "SW" reports, or any other Fishing Reports forum except "Out of State".


OK thanks. I have seen a lot of things on the Ohio South West Fishing Reports that are not Ohio South West fishing reports. Just saying......


----------



## TigerUp1

Beautiful fish Mike! Heading into the BW side using EP 4 on the 11th. Not a lot of big water where I'm going in, but I'll be gunnin for a 35+ Northern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HookBender

WOW, not going to lie but I would be super hessitant to even hold a pike that big! Much respect for the catch and the photo!


----------



## SConner

Soooooooo jealous! Both fish are amazing. I can't believe you did not wrench your back again hoisting the pig out of the water.


----------



## backlashed

Looks like it was a fantastic trip, can you give us some trip details? Did you have a guide, where did you stay, boat rentals where did you put in, that sort of thing.

TIA!

Steve


----------



## QueticoMike

SConner said:


> Soooooooo jealous! Both fish are amazing. I can't believe you did not wrench your back again hoisting the pig out of the water.


Trust me my back didn't feel good when I did


----------



## QueticoMike

backlashed said:


> Looks like it was a fantastic trip, can you give us some trip details? Did you have a guide, where did you stay, boat rentals where did you put in, that sort of thing.
> 
> TIA!
> 
> Steve


I am the guide. I stayed in a tent for 10 days. The only way to get to most of these lakes is to portage. Portage means picking up your backpack and canoe and carrying it across a path full of rocks, roots, ups, downs, streams, puddles, fallen trees, skeeters or any other kind of bug lurking in the woods. No boat rentals, I own my own canoe. It is made out of kevlar and is 18 years old. I put in at Prarie Portage where the ranger station is located, it is in the middle of the wilderness where you cross the border. You pick up and pay for your permits and fishing licenses there. You also need a RABC to cross the border in the middle of the woods. RABC stands for remote area border crossing (permit).

If you have any other questions just let me know.


----------



## treytd32

thats a beautiful smallmouth, sounds like a great trip


----------



## CES

Hi Mike

Beautiful fish heading up to Kawnipi July 13.

Chuck


----------



## QueticoMike

CES said:


> Hi Mike
> 
> Beautiful fish heading up to Kawnipi July 13.
> 
> Chuck


Kawnipi is a beautiful lake. Make sure you fish McKenzie bay for the blue walleyes. There are some saddles between a couple of islands up in there that typically produce. Good luck!


----------



## Think_Like_Fish

Wow.....those fish are monsters.....that smallie only 21 inches.....man...looks bigger


----------



## CincyFisher

Great pictures Mike - thanks for sharing. I gotta get into some of that action. We just got back from BW (mostly Crooked Lake) and were pretty happy with the fishing although it pales in comparison... Am considering a Quetico trip next year. I know about the permits and licenses. Do I also need a passport? Also - any recommendations for great smallmouth fishing lakes?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## QueticoMike

CincyFisher said:


> Great pictures Mike - thanks for sharing. I gotta get into some of that action. We just got back from BW (mostly Crooked Lake) and were pretty happy with the fishing although it pales in comparison... Am considering a Quetico trip next year. I know about the permits and licenses. Do I also need a passport? Also - any recommendations for great smallmouth fishing lakes?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bryan



Send any questions you have about Quetico to - [email protected] -

No, but the passport can be used when you try to obtain a RABC. You need a remote area border crossing permit. Google RABC and see what all is required. I will help you out the best I can. Plus I used to work for an outfitter up there on the border and have other friends who are outfitters, so between us all we can get you there no problem.


----------



## QueticoMike

Here are some more pictures from my last trip. Enjoy.


----------



## JimmyMac

Man those are some pigs, hopefully You can still fish the GMR and not be to terribly disappointed.


----------



## QueticoMike

JimmyMac said:


> Man those are some pigs, hopefully You can still fish the GMR and not be to terribly disappointed.


After 25 years it is still hard to go from up there to the GMR, but I manage. That 31.5 inch carp hooked in the tail peeled off a lot more line today than that 41 inch pike I had hooked in the mouth.


----------



## WillyB2

Beautiful smallies !! We made it to Ely, Minnesota one year but never made it into the BWCA. Probably too old for a trip like that now.


----------



## fishforfun

Those are some nice fish. We used to go there miss that place.So what lake were you in we would go for 10 day trips. I would love to get back there again...


----------



## QueticoMike

WillyB2 said:


> Beautiful smallies !! We made it to Ely, Minnesota one year but never made it into the BWCA. Probably too old for a trip like that now.


You're not too old for a trip. Keep it easy and don't go too far and don't pack too much and you should be good.


----------



## QueticoMike

fishforfun said:


> Those are some nice fish. We used to go there miss that place.So what lake were you in we would go for 10 day trips. I would love to get back there again...


I was on Basswood Lake.


----------



## CincyFisher

Mike - thanks for the info on RABC. We got one for this latest trip to visit Rebecca Falls. I was just curious if a passport was also required legally to gain entry back in US. Sounds like not so that makes it simpler. I appreciate your willingness to share and help other anglers - regarless of which forum it may be 

Bryan


----------



## lovelandfly

Those are lifetime memories right there!

I'm glad you were well enough to make it. I hope Tom did well also.

Jason


----------



## BassAddict83

Thank you for sharing Mike! Those are some awesome fish! To be honest I never even knew what Quetico was before you started talking about your trip lol. I've done all kinds of research now and a trip there has been added to my bucket list. It looks like a fisherman's paradise!


----------



## Nikster

Fantastic! Gods country.

I just imagined catching that smallie on a lake that has a mirror finish. What a thrill to see it dancing out of the water.

That northern is awesome.

Nik,


----------



## fishforfun

Queticomike, do you go up every year? We always drove to Atikokan and went wih canoe canada as the outfitter.We were flown in to Lac La Criox and fished are way out in 12 days to nym.Then another time we were dropped off at beaverhouse and fished are way back to nym ,then we found good fishing in hamburg and stayed there for the last 5 days.The thing i like about Quetico you camp anywhere you want and not alot of people.We trolled alot to findthe fish then set up camp.I would say one thing when the plane drops you off in the middle of nowhere reality sets in fast .Then the only way out is paddling. The best part was fresh fish everyday over the camp fire with the skin on and some butter.,,,


----------



## wallbigs

killer pics. those smallies love those torpedoes thanks for sharing


----------



## James F

Did the BW in 05 with my two sons.A trip that will always be at the top as far as memories go. I am used to my own canoe a Sportspal the most stable canoe IMHO after twenty years in it. We caught so many fish we were almost glad when the storms blew in. I say almost, because they came back around tried to drown us I would do it again if I didn't have to be in a canoe,my back hurts even using mine.Just like the storm, old injuries come around they stay a lot longer now a day's I can see you guys enjoyed yourselves congrats and many more in the future.


----------



## QueticoMike

fishforfun said:


> Queticomike, do you go up every year? We always drove to Atikokan and went wih canoe canada as the outfitter.We were flown in to Lac La Criox and fished are way out in 12 days to nym.Then another time we were dropped off at beaverhouse and fished are way back to nym ,then we found good fishing in hamburg and stayed there for the last 5 days.The thing i like about Quetico you camp anywhere you want and not alot of people.We trolled alot to findthe fish then set up camp.I would say one thing when the plane drops you off in the middle of nowhere reality sets in fast .Then the only way out is paddling. The best part was fresh fish everyday over the camp fire with the skin on and some butter.,,,


I make it up there a couple of times a year, sometimes three times a year. I used to live up there and fish the Boundary Waters every day after work.


----------



## QueticoMike

wallbigs said:


> killer pics. those smallies love those torpedoes thanks for sharing



Welcome to the forum Wallbigs.......if you have any questions let me know!


----------



## QueticoMike

James F said:


> Did the BW in 05 with my two sons.A trip that will always be at the top as far as memories go. I am used to my own canoe a Sportspal the most stable canoe IMHO after twenty years in it. We caught so many fish we were almost glad when the storms blew in. I say almost, because they came back around tried to drown us I would do it again if I didn't have to be in a canoe,my back hurts even using mine.Just like the storm, old injuries come around they stay a lot longer now a day's I can see you guys enjoyed yourselves congrats and many more in the future.


You just need to find a place to basecamp where you can fish from camp or a lake that has a lot of places to stand and fish or a river\falls that you can stand at the bottom or top of all day, I am sure you can catch some fish. I had a bad lower back problem before this last trip, I have a pinched nerve, called a sciatic nerve condition. Took some steriods and saved the trip.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

beautiful photo's!! would love to make it up there before old age restricts me.


----------



## gerb

in that first pic: i think when i see a 40+ inch muskie, the photo takes something away...but that really shows how big a 41" fish is! some nice fish in this thread.


----------



## QueticoMike

gerb said:


> in that first pic: i think when i see a 40+ inch muskie, the photo takes something away...but that really shows how big a 41" fish is! some nice fish in this thread.


Thanks! What's a guy from Clearwater doing on here?


----------



## gerb

lol...my roots and heart are up north..


----------

